# Calgary, AB--Underground Con May 7, 2011,



## PsionicRanger (Mar 17, 2011)

Wondering if any Canadian gamers are going to try out Underground Con in Calgary, AB? This is the first year running, and there look to be a variety of games already. 

Underground Con


----------



## PsionicRanger (Mar 29, 2011)

More than a bump, I wanted to let you know that there will be an Iron GM Exhibition at Underground Con.  It will NOT involve an all expense paid trip to Gen Con, but it will involve lots of fun and a Grand Prize of $150 in Gift Cards to a FLGS in Calgary.


----------



## PsionicRanger (Apr 7, 2011)

All that pre-register before April 20th have a chance to win $100 in pdfs from Evil Hat Productions--the guys responsible for Don't Rest Your Head, Spirit of the Century, and the Dresden Files RPG!  To have a chance to win, all you have to do is register prior to April 20!


----------



## PsionicRanger (Apr 20, 2011)

Doors open @ 8:30 am, Volunteers and Slot One GMs can show up at 8 am.  See you then!


----------

